# Amber Coke with seams. Fake, right?



## groverdill (Aug 3, 2012)

I came across this amber Coke bottle while travelling the other week. It was at an antique co-op with a price tag of $55. I didn't buy it due to the fact that it had a seam running the entire length of the bottle from top to bottom on both sides, therefore I was assuming it was a fake. Can you guys confirm this? And while we're on the subject, how does one make a fake bottle? I wouldn't have a clue how to do it. It looked pretty authentic except for the seams. (I should have taken more pics. These aren't very good.)







[/IMG]

 ][image
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2012)

That's real it has a ton of case wear. I only ever dug one amber Coke. It was blown.  I believe the amber Coke was first made 75 years ago.(1937) so they made ABM amber Cokes.


 This is a re pro


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 3, 2012)

a seam
 in a mold it was born
 machine mother



 sorry my Haiku isnt very good[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2012)

For current and future reference ...

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/index.html

 http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/fame.html

 http://www.angelfire.com/ca3/ETclanSETH114/bottlehistory.html


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 3, 2012)

What myth or bit of misinformation have you heard to make one assume that mold seams means it's a fake/fantasy bottle or a reproduction?

 Who are these people that perpetuate these 'facts'.......like the one where: "A line between city and state on a Coke means......................."


----------



## groverdill (Aug 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> That's real it has a ton of case wear. I only ever dug one amber Coke. It was blown.  I believe the amber Coke was first made 75 years ago.(1937) so they made ABM amber Cokes.


 
 What???  Nnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 So I passed up an authentic amber Coke bottle? Boy, that really steams my clams. []
 Just out of curiosity, would $55 have been a decent price for that bottle?  **crossing fingers hoping some one says it was way overpriced**


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2012)

When all else fails regarding values, there's always ebay to enlighten us as to what folks are asking and paying for amber Coca Cola botles. Check it out! There are a bunch of them on ebay right now and always is ...

 ebay link:  
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Amber+coca+cola+bottle&_sacat=0


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2012)

Regarding ...

 "a line between city and state on a Coke means......................."  

 I have a patent 1923 San Diego, Ca. hobbleskirt/contour bottle which looks almost like the original except that it is clearly marked with a "Anchor Glass Container Corp." date of 1989.

 Anchor Glass Container Corporation, Tampa, FL [head office], plants at Salem, NJ; Connellsville, PA; Winchester, IN; Shakopee, MN; Henryetta, OK; Jacksonville, FL; Elmira, NY; Warner-Robins, GA and Lawrenceburg, IN (1983-to date). 

 http://myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html

 (Anchor Glass Container Corp. is not to be confused with the earlier Anchor Hocking).

 SPB


----------



## groverdill (Aug 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> What myth or bit of misinformationÂ have you heard to makeÂ one assume that mold seams means it's a fake/fantasy bottle or a reproduction?
> 
> Who are these people that perpetuate these 'facts'.......like the one where: "A line between city and state on a Coke means......................."


 
 No myth, or misinformation (mythinformation,perhaps?). Just the voice of inexperience speaking. I haven't been at this for very long, and I know amber Coke bottles are old, so I came to the flawed conclusion that all ambers were hand made rather than molded. That probably doesn't make any sense either, but I'm still learning. But this seems like a great place to learn. []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 3, 2012)

I never really followed cokes but it seems to me that since the advent of fleabay the average value has actually dropped on the amber coles.  Just my imagination maybe?

 I remember in the '70s when people were getting $10-15 for common brookfield insulators too[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  groverdill
> 
> I came to the flawed conclusion that all ambers were hand made rather than molded.


 They were all made in a mold, when you don't see the mold lines runn all the way thru the lip it's because the lip was hand tooled, when you see the lines all the way thru the lip it was formed completely in a bottle machine and not hand finished.


----------



## waskey (Aug 3, 2012)

I can tell you that Baltimore Coke is real but not worth $55. It is more in the $35 range in that shape.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2012)

Groverdill  thats the the bully's side kick on "Christmas Story"  he had green teeth[]

 I really hates that Farces kid,id like to smack um[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> When all else fails regarding values, there's always ebay to enlighten us as to what folks are asking and paying for amber Coca Cola botles. Check it out! There are a bunch of them on ebay right now and always is ...
> 
> ...


 


 Amber hobbleskirts?  I'm not a coke collector, but I didnt know there were amber in that shape other than "altered"


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 4, 2012)

> I didnt know there were amber in that shape other than "altered"


 
 I didnt know so many people had access to high energy radiation sources...


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A little plywood, some tin foil and a strong UV light will do the trick in short order...[]


----------



## celerycola (Aug 4, 2012)

There are people working in the fruit irradiation plants in florida that will run a pallet of boxes of bottles through on a price per box. Earlier clear bottles turn purple and aqua can turn various shades of green. That process provides a better (and safer) amber than the people who irradiated Coke bottles at Oak Ridge Lab twenty or so year ago. One of those Oak Ridge bottles would make a Geiger Counter go crazy.


> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Amber+coca+cola+bottle&_sacat=0


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 4, 2012)

I figured it was some sort of processing plant. They frown on putting items near the core in nuke plants now days.
 I heard the MRE plants were good for generating the crap colored bottles.
 You cant turn a coke brown with UV light , that takes high energy.


----------

